# Bulk TUDCA powder?



## BiologicalChemist (Aug 10, 2015)

Does anyone know where to get some good priced bulk tudca powder? any research chems selling this? It's a proven liver support

I usually buy aegis tudca by antaeus labs


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Aug 11, 2015)

After browsing the web I've found several places claiming to sell bulk tudca (most are pricey and most seem sketchy) I did find this site though.

http://www.powdercity.com/products/tudca-tauroursodeoxycholic-acid

Not that it's 100% necessary for every cycle but I will most likely stick with aegis tudca.

I also found this source it looks like a good deal 

http://www.gunshowsupplements.com/Tudca-tauroursodeoxycholic-acid-p/t25.htm


----------

